# Eclipse Help System



## jige (19. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mich interessiert, ob jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Einbinden des Eclipse Help Systems in eine eigene Applikation hat. Besonders interessant finde ich dabei die Standalone Variante, die man für seine Applikation lokal nutzen kann.

Das Einbinden an sich war auch kein Problem, jedoch muss ich zugeben, dass ich derzeit meine Ersten Geh-Versuche mit der Ecpise IDE mache, und ich durch die ganzen Plugins etwas verwirrt bin.

Mich interessiert im besonderen, welche Plugins wirklich nötig sind, um das System möglichst klein zu halten. Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf einige Seiten des Herstellers selbst gestoßen und auch IBM hat hierzu einige interessante Guides veröffentlicht, jedoch funktioniert das System leider nicht mehr, wenn ich nur die dort angegebenen Plugins nutze.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht hinweise geben, wie ich genau erarbeiten kann, welche Plugins für das Help System nötig sind? Über die Logfiles bin ich auf ständig neue Plugins gestoßen, und irgendwann lief ich leider im Kreis. Vielleicht hat jemand ein solches System bereits bei sich laufen, und kann mir kurz die verwendeten Plugins nennen?

Vielen Dank,
jige


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst Eclipse Help in einer Applikation verwenden die keine RCP ist?
Wusste gar nicht das es überhaupt geht?  ???:L 
Grundsätzlich stehen alle Dependencies eines Plugins in dessen Manifest.


----------



## Guest (25. Mrz 2008)

danke, bin inzwischen dahinter gekommen. Man kann das RCP Binary für das Eclipse Help System nutzen. Die Plugins, die das Help System benötigt diesem dann noch hinzufügen. Anschließend kann man das Help System ganz einfach von einer anderen Applikation aus aufrufen, dass ist möglich, ja. 

Gibt einige Artikel, in denen das beschrieben ist, allerdings war mir nicht ganz klar, welche Plugins das Eclipse Help System benötigt, um alleine lauffähig zu sein. Aber so kann man Eclipse auf rund 22mb abspecken und hat eine voll funktionsfähige Hilfe ohne die eigentliche IDE.

Gruß
jige


----------



## jige (25. Mrz 2008)

http://help.eclipse.org/help31/inde...m.doc.isv/reference/misc/help_standalone.html

die liste der Plugins ist nicht ganz vollständig, habs leider mehr durch probieren rausgefunden, welche noch fehlen, aber du kennst da ja scheinbar einen weitaus besseren und effizienteren weg


----------

